# fancy guppies



## newaquairist (Jan 25, 2011)

do these guys come in just reds??? my dad bred about 12 generations of these guys, and he kept getting red ones! not a single silver! I just started a week ago with a plain silver f. and im going to get a blue moscow/half-black. can i separate the two species? or will they be mixed forever? PM me if you guys have any answers! till 2morrow!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not that someone here couldn't provide the answer, but I'd at least also post on Guppies.com. A lot of breeders hang out on that site. I love the Moscow blues.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

lol i got an infraction for 'promoting' other sites even when it was to help the OP so be careful^_^


but no...if you mix them then they are mixed,, if you want pure start pure


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Red is a very dominant color, that is why you see so much of it in pet shop guppies. If you want fish that have no red, start with fish that have no red, not so much as a dot. Dominant is dominant, and even fish that show no red (like many moscow strains) can have hidden red (covered by black for instance) that can pop out when you least expect it. 

Don't mix your strains, particularly if you have a light strain, like silver and a dark and complex strain like your moscows. You will end up with a kaledoscope, which can be cool looking , but will never look like your beginning generation again.


----------

